# Saginaw report...



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pictures are worth a thousand words.... We had fun... 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Any advice on where to stay up there? Thinking about making a weekend trip up there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

We stayed at the Double Tree.. There isn't much around that's close to fishing and bait.... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How much ice is on Saginaw looks like you had an awesome trip good work


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I also went up yesterday. Fished the bay. Did well kept 15 jumbos a 25 inch eye and two 30 inch pike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I will post some pics once I get my phone to do it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Perchy, was that the bay or the river ? Got a good source for a cabin on the west side of the lake around linwood if it ever gets solid on the west side, thanks, Mike


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Perchy, was that the bay or the river ? Got a good source for a cabin on the west side of the lake around linwood if it ever gets solid on the west side, thanks, Mike


Perch came out of the river.... We caught 4 eyes (3 keepers) out of the bay at Thomas Road about 2.5 miles out on Friday...

I've got a report from Wave Warrior they had 7 on the ice today about 2 miles out off Linwood....


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I was off Palmer rd good ice as far as I could see followed the path two miles out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

piscator said:


> I was off Palmer rd good ice as far as I could see followed the path two miles out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We thought about Palmer but ended up on the river in Essexville and found the perch and few eyes... 

Wish I knew that you were going! It was a great weekend to head that way.. Warmer weather than normal and no snow! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice Perchy. 

Shot you a message. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Jesus. When Minnowhead sees those perch, he's gonna start twitchin !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Oh Jesus. When Minnowhead sees those perch, he's gonna start twitchin !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The picture doesn't do them justice... At all! 

When we started throwing 9's back the locals were just muttering and looking at us... We had some pushing 13 and FAT... Most were 10's and 11's... with 12's and 13's mixed in....


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

we had a good time..great fishing, and nice hotel...maybe a little to much driving...If you go take a good cooler for putting minnows in..Buy them all at once and keep for your duration...that way you dont have to run 15 mins out of town then run back to town and another 15 to fish..

for only fishing about 4 hours on friday and not knowing the depths or having a map of saginaw bay...I thought we did good catching 4 eyes..

I would go back..maybe stay at the budget in...that way people are not stareing at us as we stroll thru the lobby wearing our ice suits...smelling like fish...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Perchy, you make the right call going to Sagnasty. My destination wasn't nearly as kind to me as yours was to you. Great pics.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Perchy. Was planning on touching base with you guys but trip got cut to one day. Time was tight


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So Perchy after I left did you guys stay much longer? Was a great trip. I am ready for the next one will it be Houghton or Saginaw?


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

What does an out of state license run?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

just perchy said:


> What does an out of state license run?


34 plus a sportscard is 1$..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Evinrude58 said:


> So Perchy after I left did you guys stay much longer? Was a great trip. I am ready for the next one will it be Houghton or Saginaw?


Probably another hour or so..... Not much longer... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

My fingers are numb...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

here is good map,where you fish and lot deferent aces,

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=...354,-83.746033&spn=0.424737,1.234589&t=h&z=10

click on palmer road

snag


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time! Not able to get on any eyes?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Looks like a good time! Not able to get on any eyes?


I think we caught around 30, all but 4 or 5 were shorts......


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

My BIL and I fished Saginaw River for the first time last weekend. We easily caught over 60 walleye for a day and half fishing but only managed a handful of keepers over 15 inches. I did talk to many locals and they said fishing was really good last week for bigger fish. The driver was about 4.5 hours from the Cleveland area. We got a hotel room for $50 a night and they have some pretty good places to eat and drink in Bay City. I'm headed back up a couple more times if Erie doesnt lock up this year. Short walks make this place a good spot for guys without a machine.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

couple locals I talk to said the bigger walleye wont come in till the ice is almost off the river, and very sketchy. We caught a ton of shorts as well..it is good action for someone who just wants to catch fish.. Most of the keepers we saw came from the west side of the bay, about 3 miles out.

What hotel did you stay at? The Budget Inn was right down from the Hilton, but we didnt stop and ask for rates..


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

we stayed at the 3 palms in downtown Bay City. It was a little rough but what can you expect for $50 night with double beds. A friend helped me out some and they got 25 keepers Saturday for a group of 5 guys. Also talked to many others that limited out in short order last weekend on the river. I do have to agree that the bay gives you the best shot for bigger fish but we don't have a machine.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Whats the ice like there now?


----------

